# 24mm Case



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Evening Chaps,

Does anyone have a 24mm lug old case kicking about they dont need?

Its for my craft watch strap making project. I have started a 22mm strap as all my watches are 20mm or 22mm, however I cant afford to buy a 24mm watch to test a strap. I want to try and make one for my Brother in laws 24mm watch in the near future.

Anything is fine as long as the lug width is 24mm.

I will post pictures of the 22mm venture when erm am happy with it! Its not easy!

Thanks Q.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah I've got one that's been sitting around for a year or two. drop me a PM



Qtronic said:


> Evening Chaps,
> 
> Does anyone have a 24mm lug old case kicking about they dont need?
> 
> ...


 Yeah I've got one that's been sitting around for a year or two. drop me a PM


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

PM sent, thank you.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

My pleasure glad I could help :thumbsup:


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

All sorted, thank you so much SBryantgb.

I owe you one 

Cheers, Q.


----------

